# Ruby Quest [Violent Imagery Warning]



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2014)

The mods are going to gut me for this but I REALLY WANTED PEOPLE TO SEE THIS. IT'S _IMPORTANT._ I'M SORRY. Plus it's still relevant, Ruby and Tom and Redd are in NL ;A;

IT'S CREEPYPASTA TIME AGAIN FOLKS AND BOY IS THIS A FANTASTIC ONE
It was mentioned in my other thread, The Terrible Secret of Animal Crossing, so I decided to check it out. I don't think I could've been happier that I did, it was phenomenal. 

Originally, it was a "game" thread on /tg/ where the users picked the route/actions they wanted Ruby to do. Someone compiled it all into a flash narrative with only the choices Weaver, the creator, picked. It is *NSFW. Strong language, body horror, violence, blood, gore, and some sexual themes are included.*

*Also don't just stop in chapter 1 because you see some dumb anon suggestions -- remember it was a 4chan game and that people absolutely made weird action suggestions at first, but it dies down pretty much completely by chapter 3 or so. Don't you dare back out because some anons were being dumb >:U*

No FurAffinity account needed for this one! It's hosted on a different site.  It's 9 chapters and I think it took me 6 hours to read through. I drew some fanart for it, but I'll use nice pretty fanart instead of my junky ones. Please give it a read!

*Ruby Quest*


----------



## nekosync (Apr 9, 2014)

Are there jumpscares? Now I'm really freaked out before I've even checked it. ;w;


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 9, 2014)

The only Creepypasta I have ever found even slight creepy is the Ben Drowned one. I don't find them that scary, just like Stephen King.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2014)

nekosync said:


> Are there jumpscares? Now I'm really freaked out before I've even checked it. ;w;



hmm... thinking... I think there's only one, but like, you have to press the "next" button to play it out fully? so you can prepare yourself for it, and it's not actually until like chapter 7 or 8 I believe.
oh there actually is sort of one in chapter 9 but it's, again, required to press the "next" button so you can pretty much see it coming and it's not really... a jumpscare. more of a "oh no that thing is there?!" scare??? IF THAT MAKES SENSE.


----------



## Jellieyz (Apr 9, 2014)

Do you know how her third eye looks like its hurting and there's like an eye print behind her? It makes me think she head butt the wall and the eye print was left. Lol


----------



## nekosync (Apr 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hmm... thinking... I think there's only one, but like, you have to press the "next" button to play it out fully? so you can prepare yourself for it, and it's not actually until like chapter 7 or 8 I believe.



Oh, I can't read that. Jumpscares leave me scarred for months; the scary maze game made me a paranoid mess for months. ;=;

I do hope someone else reads this, though. It does seem interesting.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh ****. Don't scare me Shirohibiki, it's 5 am here.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 9, 2014)

i read it before
its gory but not too scary but if youre easily frightened then dont read it (lots of eye gore)
i thought it was gonna be a ruby quest town though


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Oh ****. Don't scare me Shirohibiki, it's 5 am here.



B) do it bby
the creator of the flash version actually found that almost all the people that read it, stay up all night long and read it through xDD I started it about *6 pm* and didn't finish till 12? so yeah I'm also a slow reader orz
this compiler left out the bonus chapter though, which has something referencing to it in chapter 9 but it was more for fun than anything else so eh

edit: omfg i wrote 6 am instead of pm IT WAS 6PM IM NOT THAT CRAZY

- - - Post Merge - - -



nekosync said:


> Oh, I can't read that. Jumpscares leave me scarred for months; the scary maze game made me a paranoid mess for months. ;=;
> 
> I do hope someone else reads this, though. It does seem interesting.



it's more of an "anticipatory scare" than anything because things don't actually JUMP with the nature of the flash. but if you're sensitive to it it may not be best for you D: -hugs-


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there anyway to open the files on mobile? Can't open it..


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i read it before
> its gory but not too scary but if youre easily frightened then dont read it (lots of eye gore)
> i thought it was gonna be a ruby quest town though



Ahh, I'm sorry if the title misled you! Dude I'd love a RQ town... :V [sweats nervously] oh no that makes me want to buy a 5th copy to make it, NO

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Is there anyway to open the files on mobile? Can't open it..



erm... I never use my phone for the internet but it requires flash to use which sucks if you have an iphone
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2635526/ <- that's the FA link but I'm sure that requires flash too. I'm so sorry if you have an iphone

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh, I found the link to Nan Quest there so I'm going to read that~ Can't wait to see how she ended up the way she did even though it's incomplete <w>


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

I tried to run it on an SWF player for android, but the text and the images were skipping by itself very fast.That sucks.


----------



## PopteenPrincess (Apr 9, 2014)

I read this a while ago and I'm still trying to figure out the whole story behind it...I mean there is, and I get the basics, but english isn't my first language so ;^; also read the one with penny the mouse. i couldnt' even look at the pictures D:


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 9, 2014)

I was enjoying the story until it got to "shlick furiously"


----------



## Kildor (Apr 9, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> I was enjoying the story until it got to "shlick furiously"



Oh god why. Glad I never read it. Was it bad I loled at this?


----------



## Prisma (Apr 9, 2014)

So gonna read it <3 i love creepypastas it is AC related right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Domowithamustache said:


> I was enjoying the story until it got to "shlick furiously"




NEVERMIND NO STORY FOR ME


----------



## olivetree123 (Apr 9, 2014)

I've seen cosplays of this but never read it and I didn't even know this was an AC thing omfg

/ bookmarks


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> I was enjoying the story until it got to "shlick furiously"



If you continue reading, Weaver ignores those comments x) The sexual content isn't actually until you reach the fanart.

Don't put it off just because anons were being weird, guys  The demands become less and less and then the person who put this together started to hide them altogether in the "?" area or by saying they were ignored. 

You have to remember this was a game on 4chan -- it's _going_ to have silly suggestions. They die off very quickly, though; by chapter 3 they're gone.

ALSO NANQUEST IS FANTASTIC SO FAR OH MAN

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Oh god why. Glad I never read it. Was it bad I loled at this?



_you're going to read it when you wake up tomorrow i will make sure of this_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wolfie said:


> So gonna read it <3 i love creepypastas it is AC related right?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



YES STORY FOR YOU IT'S DUMB ANON SUGGESTIONS YOU PEOPLE GOTTA READ >:U /PUSHES FURIOUSLY TO LINK


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2014)

Gentle bump for nightfolk <3


----------



## Darumy (Apr 9, 2014)

ooh I've seen this! Isn't there another game too...another xQuest...I'm trying to remember the name oaasfe @_@;


NANQUEST

god i feel like newton having this eureka moment


tvtropes page for it aaa


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 10, 2014)

Darumy said:


> ooh I've seen this! Isn't there another game too...another xQuest...I'm trying to remember the name oaasfe @_@;
> 
> 
> NANQUEST
> ...



yeah i literally just finished reading nanquest and im so ****ing horribly upset because he hasnt updated it in a year and a half AND IT LEFT OFF AT A REALLY IMPORTANT AND CLIFFHANGY POINT AND OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD

i sent him a message thanking him anyway, but IM SO UPSET NANQUEST LEFT OFF.... i really hope he comes back to it soon...


----------



## jolokia (Apr 10, 2014)

I was in the original /tg/ threads for this, it was a heck of a ride. If you don't like flash you can see it in various different layouts here http://evilcorporation.com.br/rubyquest/menu.html or the archived threads here http://suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/archive.html?tags=ruby

Yeah, there's some dodgy comments/suggestions because 4chan, but nothing dodgy happened in the quest, at least not in that vein.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 10, 2014)

jolokia said:


> I was in the original /tg/ threads for this, it was a heck of a ride. If you don't like flash you can see it in various different layouts here http://evilcorporation.com.br/rubyquest/menu.html or the archived threads here http://suptg.thisisnotatrueending.com/archive.html?tags=ruby
> 
> Yeah, there's some dodgy comments/suggestions because 4chan, but nothing dodgy happened in the quest, at least not in that vein.



/latches onto

NANQUEST IS DEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD
I WANT IT BACK OH GOD THE PAIN
(i cant imagine going through that while its happening id be a nervous wreck 5ever)


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 10, 2014)

shirohibiki you never fail me lol


----------



## Amykins (Apr 10, 2014)

I think there should be some ground rules, absolutely NO jump scares or screamers!

But I do love genuine creep factor. <3 Here's one of my favorites:

http://www.creepypasta.com/dust/

Um...do they have to be AC creepypastas? o.o;;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 10, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> shirohibiki you never fail me lol



oh my god im so glad
/loves on <3333333 u make me blush shhhhhhhhhhhh
(also ive seen your avatar on tumblr before and i laugh every ****ING TIME)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amykins said:


> I think there should be some ground rules, absolutely NO jump scares or screamers!
> 
> But I do love genuine creep factor. <3 Here's one of my favorites:
> 
> ...



WELL thats why i was posting those two, because they were actually directly AC related XD

nanquest actually does have a jumpscare because apparently weaver got better at animating
i almost had a heartattack tbh holy ****

but RQ is much more tame and lax in that regard, weaver isn't one for jumpscares. ill check that out regardless tho and see if i can stomach it  usually i cant but i have some exceptions!


----------

